# DIMB IG ODW - MTB Tour



## Peter-S (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

wir bieten* am 23.06.2013 *wieder unsere *geführte DIMB IG ODW - MTB Tour*  an. *Start ist in 64658 Fürth - um 14:00 auf dem Marktplatz*, vor dem Rathaus. *ACHTUNG: WEGEN DER VERANSTALTUNG "Johannismarkt" bitte die Parkplätze beim Schwimmbad oder Edeka-Markt Bylitza nutzen!*

Die Tour hat zwischen *30 - 40 Km und ca. 800 bis 1.000 Hm*, je nach Gruppensuzammensetzung und Wetter 

Wer Lust hat kommt vorbei, es stehen zwei Dimb Trail-Scouts zur Verfügung


----------



## Micro767 (11. Juni 2013)

Ich schau mal was meine Holde dazu sagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (12. Juni 2013)

Stand heute kommen wir zu min zu 4´t


----------



## Peter-S (12. Juni 2013)

fein, freue ich mich! Wird sicher eine schöne Runde.


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Juni 2013)

Is das dann die Geopark Strecke F1 die abgefahren wird. Oder auch Trails ausserh. davon?? 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Peter-S (13. Juni 2013)

nein keine Geo-Park Strecke... es wird eine abwechslungsreiche Runde mit schönen Ausblicken und ein paar netten Trails


----------



## Silvermoon (13. Juni 2013)

Peter-S schrieb:


> nein keine Geo-Park Strecke... es wird eine abwechslungsreiche Runde mit schönen Ausblicken und ein paar netten Trails



...auch für Anfänger mit weniger Trailerfahrung machbar und wird auch auf weniger erfahrene bzw. trainierte (langsamere) Biker/innen Rücksicht genommen? 
Frage das, weil ne Freundin von mir noch nicht so erfahren ist und Trails noch mit einem gewissen Respekt angeht.
Naja, und außerdem sind wir beiden Mädels auch nicht gerade die superschnellen Turboraketen, sondern eher Genussbikerinnen mit dem Hang zum gemütlichen Tourenbiken sind 
Den Einkehrschwung beherrschen wir allerdings perfekt 

Kurzum: ne Jedermanns/frautour???


----------



## Peter-S (13. Juni 2013)

... die Puste muss lediglich ausreichen 

Das Tempo richtet sich nach der Gruppe und die Passagen können alle geschoben werden, wenn nichts mehr geht... sonst wären wir keine DIMBler!!

Keine Angst, das wird eine schöne leckere Tour 

Apropos "Trailerfahrung" ... das hier kann ich wärmstens empfehlen (Level 1 oder 2)!!


----------



## Micro767 (14. Juni 2013)

Meiner Frau fehlt auch noch etwas Kondition bzw Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Juni 2013)

Also dann alles S0-S1?? Richtig?? 

Wieviele Anmeldungen liegen denn schon vor bzw. wieviele nehmt ihr max. mit??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Peter-S (14. Juni 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Also dann alles S0-S1?? Richtig??
> 
> Wieviele Anmeldungen liegen denn schon vor bzw. wieviele nehmt ihr max. mit??
> 
> ...



Überwiegend S0/S1 und höchsten S2/S3 für ein kurzes Stück. Wie gesagt nichts wildes und problemlos umfahrbar/zu schieben.

Es sind wohl 6 Pers. bisher, Tendenz steigend 

Wir sind max. 2 Guides und es wird eine gemütliche nette Tour, damit auch alle (mit wenig Puste) mitkommen. "Unterforderte" können sich stellenweise austoben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Juni 2013)

S2/S3 
http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s2  z.B. Sentiero 601, Gardasee

Hast du Bilder davon?? Sorry, aber kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass es hier Stellen gibt die S2 oder sogar S3 sein sollen....

Gruss
chris


----------



## Peter-S (14. Juni 2013)

Knoden Richtung Gronau S2/S3


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Juni 2013)

Na, der SJ2 is doch eigentl. durchgängig S0...  Bist du schon mal S2/S3 gefahren??

Gruss
chris

Edit sagt: S2 auf jeden Fall wobei die Annaberger Böden S1 mit kurzen Stücken S2 sind


----------



## Micro767 (17. Juni 2013)

Wenn das Wetter schön bleibt sind wir 2 Pärchen + 1 oder 2 Jungs


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Juni 2013)

Bin viel. auch mit 2 1/2 Pers. dabei.....

Gruss
chris


----------



## Peter-S (18. Juni 2013)

Sorry, habe ich leider verbummelt daran zu denken: Start ist in 64658 Fürth - um 14:00 auf dem Marktplatz, vor dem Rathaus. *ACHTUNG: WEGEN DER VERANSTALTUNG "Johannismarkt" bitte die Parkplätze beim Schwimmbad oder Edeka-Markt Bylitza nutzen!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (22. Juni 2013)

Letzte Meldung, stand heute kommen wir zu 5't


----------



## Peter-S (22. Juni 2013)

... ich habe heute mal ein paar Streckenteile angeschaut. Also Schlammreifen aufziehen und die Kettensäge mitbringen 

Treffpunkt ist rechts vor dem Rathaus, Einfahrt Parkplatz des Rathauses.


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo Peter,
muss leider absagen, da die 1/2 Person gerade erst ins Bett ist.... Euch aber viel Spass u. vielleicht klappt`s ja bei der nächsten DIMB Ausfahrt in Bensheim.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Perga (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo Peter, 
war eine schöne Tour mit prima Boxenstopp - ok ein paar Bäume lagen hier und mal im Weg. Da man aber erst zum Abendessen unter freiem Himmel ein Glas Alkohol zu sich nahm (zumindest ein paar Biker),  ist auch nix passiert.

gerne wieder! 

Grüße
Perga


----------



## Peter-S (23. Juni 2013)

Danke, hat viel Spaß gemacht und ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr wieder beim nächsten Genußbiken dabei seid


----------



## Basilisk (23. Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank nochmals für die schöne Tour heute.
Ja okay an der Trailplege bzgl. Baumhindernisse muss noch etwas gearbeitet werden, aber aufgrund des Johannismarktes war die Fürther Feuerwehr heute halt anderweitig beschäftigt. 

Habe auf dem Rückweg dann noch ein paar Höhenmeter gemacht, so dass ich den Tag mit 84 Km und 1250 Hm gerade noch so als mittlere Tour verbuchen kann.
War zum Tourabschluss noch kurz auf der Wachenburg, habe aber den Sonnenuntergang für ein Abschlussfoto leider knapp verpasst. 
Für den anschließenden Downhill haben die Lichtverhältnisse noch gerade so gereicht. 

Immerhin habe ich mir durch diesen letzten Anstieg noch den Erdbeerbecher mit 3 Kugeln Eis verdient.
(Während wir beim Tourabschluss auf die Autoanreisenden gewartet haben, haben wir ja vereinbart: "Ein Bällsche je angefangener 500 Höhenmeter"  )

Viele Grüße und allen wieder einen guten Start in die Arbeitswoche. 



Christian


----------



## Peter-S (23. Juni 2013)

Basilisk schrieb:


> Vielen Dank nochmals für die schöne Tour heute.
> Habe auf dem Rückweg dann noch ein paar Höhenmeter gemacht, so dass ich den Tag mit 84 Km und 1250 Hm gerade noch so als mittlere Tour verbuchen kann.
> Immerhin habe ich mir durch diesen letzten Anstieg noch den Erdbeerbecher mit 3 Kugeln Eis verdient.
> (Während wir beim Tourabschluss auf die Autoanreisenden gewartet haben, haben wir ja vereinbart: "Ein Bällsche je angefangener 500 Höhenmeter"  )
> ...



 Alle sollen glücklich sein ...


----------



## Micro767 (24. Juni 2013)

War ne schöne Tour mitten netten Leuten 

Danke dafür !


----------



## Peter-S (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

es geht in die nächste Runde: wir bieten am *Sa. 06.07.2013* wieder eine* geführte DIMB IG ODW - MTB Tour* an. 

*Start 11:00 am Parkplatz Wambolter Sand* (http://goo.gl/maps/AQhch) in 64625 Bensheim

Die Tour hat zwischen 25 - 40 Km und ca. 800 bis 1.000 Hm, je nach Gruppensuzammensetzung und Wetter.

Wer Lust hat kommt vorbei, es stehen max. zwei Dimb Trail-Scouts zur Verfügung


----------



## Micro767 (2. Juli 2013)

Schade das wir keine Zeit haben :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (2. Juli 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Schade das wir keine Zeit haben :-(



Beim *nächsten Mal*


----------



## Peter-S (6. Juli 2013)

Wegen Krankheit des Tour-Guides muss leider die Tour heute ausfallen  

Ich hoffe es lesen noch alle rechtzeitig... Am Treffpunkt ist jemand für weitere Infos.


----------



## Peter-S (10. August 2013)

Hallo,

wir bieten am So. 11.08.2013 wieder eine geführte DIMB IG ODW - MTB Tour an.

Start 11:00 am Parkplatz Wambolter Sand (http://goo.gl/maps/AQhch) in 64625 Bensheim

Die Tour hat zwischen 25 - 40 Km und ca. 800 bis 1.000 Hm, je nach Gruppensuzammensetzung und Wetter.

Wer Lust hat kommt vorbei, es stehen max. zwei Dimb Trail-Scouts zur Verfügung.
Wir freuen uns auf deinen Besuch


----------



## Micro767 (10. August 2013)

Bisserl zu knapp für uns  morgen geht's aus den WS


----------



## Peter-S (10. August 2013)

schade.... War auch eher als "Erinnerungsmail" gedacht!!
Nicht vergessen: die Abschlusstour am 21.09.2013 - Start 14:00 am Marktplatz/Rathaus in Fürth - traillastige Tour ca. 1.000 Hm und 35 Km - wunderschöne Tour, versprochen!!


----------



## Micro767 (12. August 2013)

21.09 ist im Kalender nun fest eingetragen 
und ein paar Einladungen verschickt 

Schulde Dir ja auch noch ein Bier


----------



## Peter-S (19. September 2013)

Am Samstag (21.09.2013) ist es soweit: es findet die DIMB IG ODW Abschlusstour statt 
Eine wunderschöne, sehr traillastige Runde mit ca. 35 Km und 900 Hm wartet auf Dich.
Start ist um 14:00 Uhr am Marktplatz/Rathaus in 64658 Fürth ... und die Wetteraussichten sind gut !!!


----------



## Peter-S (20. September 2013)

... die Wetteraussichten werden immer besser


----------



## Micro767 (20. September 2013)

Wir sind dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (21. September 2013)

Kommen zu viert und sind am packen


----------



## Basilisk (21. September 2013)

Werde mich nach dem Essen auch wieder langsam auf den Weg machen.
Das Wetter spielt nach den letzten Wochen heute ja mal wieder prima mit  Bis später.


----------



## Micro767 (22. September 2013)

Schöne Tour war es !


----------



## Basilisk (22. September 2013)

Ja schöne Tour mit deutlich mehr Trailanteil als beim letzten Mal  

 @Peter: Bis kurz vor Schluss wollte ich Dich auch noch loben, dass Du dir die Kritik vom letzten Mal mit der Trailpflege zu Herzen genommen hast - doch dann lag doch wieder ein Baum quer


----------



## Peter-S (22. September 2013)

Danke, Danke  Die Tour hat mir echt viel Spaß gemacht und ich freue mich, dass es euch gefallen hat.
 @Basilisk: ich arbeite an der Falt-Kettensäge 

Hier der Link zum GPS-Track der Tour


----------



## Peter-S (25. März 2014)

Hallo,

unsere *geführten DIMB IG ODW - MTB Touren*  für 2014 

Die *Saisoneröffnungsrunde* finde am *Samstag 10.05.2014 in Fürth* statt. Die Tour beginnt um 13.00 Uhr am Marktplatz und dauert ca. 4-5 Std.


vorrauss. DIMB Aktiv Tour: am Samstag/Sonntag 06.-07.09.2014 zweitägige MTB-Tour im Osten des Odenwaldes


Die *Saisonabschlussrunde* finde am *Samstag 11.10.2014 in Fürth* statt. Die Tour beginnt um 13.00 Uhr am Marktplatz und dauert ca. 4-5 Std.

Die Touranmeldung erfolgt jeweils hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (1. Mai 2014)

wieder aktualisieren


----------



## Peter-S (1. Mai 2014)

Micro767 schrieb:


> wieder aktualisieren



Am 10.05. wird es eine wunderschöne Panoramatour (40Km / 930 Hm) werden, zwar nicht so traillastig wie die letzte Tour, aber die vielen tollen Ausblicke werden entschädigen  Ich freue mich, wenn ihr wieder dabei seid


----------

